# Need pictures of standards in teddy/panda cuts



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

TWO groomers at my work want goldendoodles, I need to show them that poodles can have fuzzy faces too. PICTURES PLEASE!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

No idea who these are, pulled from google real quick - I tried to find the scruffier looking ones to match the doodle look. Although cute  just long and scruffy. Not my preference at all just helping ya out


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Have they *groomed* goldendoodles? Every groomer I know hates doing them.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Feralpudel said:


> Have they *groomed* goldendoodles? Every groomer I know hates doing them.


Yeah.. and they've groomed naughty doodles.. I don't know what their deal is.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks tons Olie!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

This is Flip all floofy.
It's not a teddy or a panda because I hate them, but he is kind of shaved down and weird looking. I like him weird.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Here's Sabrina my foster from a couple years ago, not exactly a teddy cut but she's shaggy and cute. It fit her personality.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Teddy bears 




























and panda










LOL


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

My boy Sonny is not a Standard but looks super cute with a fuzzy face

Click!


----------

